
Sketch to iOS, Android and React Native Apps - steveharman
https://supernova.studio/
======
artur_makly
there is a great thread on this here:
[https://www.designernews.co/stories/92615-supernova-
studio-l...](https://www.designernews.co/stories/92615-supernova-studio-
launches-today--convert-sketch-to-ios-android-and-rn#comment-)

------
stephencoyner
Has anyone used this? Does it work well? I'm currently at a startup and this
could truly be a game changer, just trying to decide how much time to invest
into trying it out.

